# secluded 8 acres in SC MO



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

it has a cabin partially framed. Rural water.

8 acre hillside in Pines and Sassafrass at the end of a cul de sac. Back bounded by at least 100 acres owned by absentee owners

$19,000


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Got any photos of the land and the cabin?


----------



## greyeagle (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi are there any pics of this properity? cud you give a general location? Thanks--Greyeagle


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

We are in the market...where is it at?


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

Any more infor on this property?

MLS #?
Pics?

Something???


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Insulting folks from a section of the US is not acceptable here, and certainly not the way for a new member to get known on the board. 

Angie


----------

